# Oh Look, Art for my UTAUloids



## hopeandjoy (Jun 10, 2010)

A Thousand Year Solo (LOLing @ those arms)
Meltdown
Last Night, Good Night (I can't do profiles)
ARiA (<3)
Goodbye to Alice (Part 1 + 2) (lazy art is lazy)
Hallelujah (still lazy)
Ningyoune Yukio (I really, really hope someone'll at least make some line art for me... *is totally prepared to use own crappy art* also, guys are hard to draw)

So, uh, laugh at me?


----------



## Green (Jun 10, 2010)

Shut up, I like your art. :(

Anyways! I really like these! The detail in the faces are really wonderful. :3


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 8, 2010)

Not fail UTAU, but instead fail hand and handwriting.


----------

